# Godzilla 2000 vs JMSDF Hatsuyuki



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This was my G-Fest entry for this year. It's a Bandai toy figure puttied, painted, and cut; a Skywave JMSDF destroyer Hatsuyuki; and some Skywave JASDF Phantoms. Water is celluclay, ModPodge, and Future.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Fantastic work. Thanks for posting


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is very, very cool. A great idea well executed. Love everything about it, even the helo looks like it's just taking off.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Fantastic, it looks great! I always loved the Bandai stuff.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Great job!!!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

That is awesome, put a big smile on my face!

Great work, thank you for showing us.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

That is too cool! I love everything about it, especially the water effects.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------

